# Is this a Jaguar or Dows Cichlid??



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

I sold this fish as a Jaguar cichlid (which is what i bought it as 18 months ago) to a guy and a week later he starts complaining that his fish encyclopedia says it's a Dows cichlid & not a Jaguar Cichlid.

I personally think it is a jag as everytime i do a Google on Dows & Jaguar mine looks like the Jaguar every time, but here are the pics - what do you guys think?

Is this fish a Jaguar or a Dows?

Thanks


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

That's a jag, pretty good looking one too.


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

I've never heard of a Dow's cichlid, but according to google it's a dovii. Your fish is definitely a jag.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

thanks, I think the guy was just trying to get one over on me but i bought it as a jag & sold it as a jag.

What is more valuable or rare a Dows (dovii) or a jag???

I've heard that dovii are very nasty and grow bigger but the jag wasn't far behind with the nastiness!!


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

Both species can get pretty nasty, depending on the individual. And both are very large. You are right though. Most of the time P. dovii is more aggresive than P. managuensis. And dovii are larger. Neither is very rare or valuable. But both are awesome fish!!

My little P. managuensis


















My female P. loisellei


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

Mine was female but it wasn't yellow???

That looks really nice


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

second photo is not of a jag (managuensis) it is a loisellei


----------



## gnuisance (Oct 10, 2007)

If anyone is complaining about receiving that fish they are crazy. Beautiful male jag (i think).


----------

